# First cycle



## Jroost5o (May 12, 2016)

Hello everybody, newbie here with a few questions. I'll start by saying that I have religiously worked out for a little over two years now and have decided to dip my feet in the anabolic water. With that being said, I just got test E, tren A, and dbol from my uncle in Florida. He's been juicing all his life so I have no doubts that it's the best it can be. Anyways, I know not to take tren yet but would it be horrible if I did? I've already got my cycle in mind which is 600mg test a week/2 pins Monday and Thursday for 10 weeks along with 30mg dbol a day. And then I have the tren just chillin. Let me know what you guys think? Preciate it-
Josh


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2016)

Well if your uncle has been Juicing all his like he should have advised you not to mess with tren on your 1st cycle, or 2nd.  600 mgs test is fine but 10 weeks would be a shy short. Go 12 or 14. Many guys would say it's ok for the dbol but im still a strong advocate of test only for your 1st cycle. You say 2 years consistent but you mention nothing of your age, or stats.  Do you have  an A/I prepared? Do you have pct planned and prepared? I hope you are at least in your mid twenties and have decent stats to begin with or else forgetaboutit!


----------



## Milo (May 12, 2016)

X2.
I ran Dbol my first cycle and it went great. But it could also go bad so you could be gambling with your health. Test E and C typically takes about 4 weeks to make any effect so as Seeker said, run for a little longer so you can get more out of it. What's your diet and training plan?


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

I'm 20. 210 lbs. 6'2. Pct clomid & nolva. But honestly I don't plan on coming off. I'll run this 10 weeks test and then hop on tren.


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2016)

Big mistake hoss.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

You have some serious learning to do before you permanently **** yourself up.


----------



## bvs (May 13, 2016)

You sound young and reckless and it sounds like a recipe for disaster. Keep working out for a couple of years natty and then do a test only first cycle. Tren is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

I feel you. But tbh I know what I'm doing in the gym.. How could it be a disaster? I don't plan on running tren. I just copped it for shitss and giggles. My uncle says to just keep it going, **** a pct. I'm not doing that... I'll probably juice for a good 24 weeks and then do a heavy pct and lay off it for a while.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2016)

your uncle sounds like he really either doesnt care about you or he just doesnt know what hes talking about..


----------



## Jaydub (May 13, 2016)

You're too young man. Your body is already pumping out great amounts of testosterone on its own. You need to reevaluate your situation. If you're making good gains now to the point where you are confident you know what you're doing in the gym, then keep up the good work for a few years. Wait till you're around 25 or so at the least. And do not run tren. Tren is a nightmare when it comes to shutting your system down. Not to mention the sides from that compound are very intense. Bottom line man, you're very young, eat more, keep up the hard work. Stay away from the juice for a few more years. Get yourself a good foundation naturally, then maybe give a cycle of just test a try. Make sure you have everything on hand first. Don't start your cycle without your pct in hand... 

Just don't do it now.


----------



## snake (May 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Well if your uncle has been Juicing all his like he should have advised you not to mess with tren on your 1st cycle...



Well if your uncle has been juicing all his life he should have advised you not to mess with tren on your 1st cycle...
Well if your uncle has been juicing all his life he should have advised you not to mess with tren on your 1st cycle...
Well if your uncle has been juicing all his life he should have advised you not to mess with tren on your 1st cycle...

You getting the idea yet?


----------



## bvs (May 13, 2016)

If you juice for 24 weeks there is a chance that pct, noatter how good it is, wont work and you will be shut down for life


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 13, 2016)

This dudes gonna do whatever he wants. Why come ask for advice if you're not going to take it? Seriously. That shits annoying. Your uncle sounds like a fukktard and like the others said he obviously doesn't care about you or your health. 

You say you know what you're doing in the gym? I've been training for 17 Years and still learn knew shit all the time. Put some serious time in the gym first and stop looking for the quick fix. Post some pics of your physique so we can see what 20 year old that knows everything about the gym looks like. Please.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

OP, understand this:

This is not your typical gear forum. The people here care about health and longevity in our chosen sports. We get posts like yours often, and yeah, it gets annoying. Just know that behind the rough remarks, the majority of us do actually care about the wellbeing of you, a complete stranger. I hope that you will listen to our advice and at the very minimum put a LOT more time into research. But at the end of the day it's just advice. We can't MAKE you do anything.


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

To all those who said I should wait, it's too late. Already have my shit in hand.. Starting Monday. Why would I get shut down? Plenty of people have ran 20+ week cycles. I'm not running tren yet.


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> To all those who said I should wait, it's too late. Already have my shit in hand.. Starting Monday. Why would I get shut down? Plenty of people have ran 20+ week cycles. I'm not running tren yet.



Too late because you already have it on hand? Typical 20 year old ****ing idiot.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> To all those who said I should wait, it's too late. Already have my shit in hand.. Starting Monday. Why would I get shut down? Plenty of people have ran 20+ week cycles. I'm not running tren yet.


There is ALWAYS a chance you won't recover. End of story. And at your age, the chance of ****ing yourself up permenantly is exponentially higher. 
You really need to stop and think about your future. 

Also why have you not posted stats?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2016)

OP, I'll recap what the Bros have been saying to you.

* At 20 yrs you've not come close to reaching your natural genetic potential. In fact you're still in the greatest natural growth window you'll ever enjoy. Capitalize on that. Two years in the gym just scratches the surface - there is much you have to learn.

* Recovery from a 20 week cycle is going to be tough. You're chancing ending-up on TRT for the rest of your life. At TWENTY YEARS OLD. Do you really want to be forced to stick needles in your arse at 30 just so you can get it up for your girlfriend / wife? What about kids? You may not think you want any right now, but that can all change in the blink of a female eye. You do know that infertility is one of the possible side effects from gear, yea?

* It's not "too late". Save the gear yer Uncle has given you. It will be there in a few years if you decide to revisit.

Like Ecks mentioned, its ultimately your call. You did however come here asking for advice and the Bros in this thread have nothing but yer best intentions in mind. You may choose to ignore them and accept the risks in yer decision - you're a grown man. But ask yerself first "Are the returns worth the potential costs at this point in my life?"

Here's a better plan IMO: post up yer stats and yer training regimen. Lets talk about yer diet and have a look at how yer spending yer time in the gym. Good chance these same Bros can help you to keep gaining natty for quite some time.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, I'll recap what the Bros have been saying to you.
> 
> * At 20 yrs you've not come close to reaching your natural genetic potential. In fact you're still in the greatest natural growth window you'll ever enjoy. Capitalize on that. Two years in the gym just scratches the surface - there is much you have to learn.
> 
> ...



He doesn't give a ****. In 20 weeks he'll be posting his half ass physique to Instagram but will neglect to mention that his dick has turned into a cat toy.


----------



## bvs (May 13, 2016)

I think this guy is a lost cause. All i can say is i hope you don't fuuck up too badly


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> Too late because you already have it on hand? Typical 20 year old ****ing idiot.



Yeah that's what the **** I said right? It's too late. A dropped money on it and have it. I'm not an idiot, I'm actually an intellectual guy which is why i wouldn't put myself in harm. We all have a conscience. I listen to mine. To shut down permenantly , it takes many years and a shit ton of roids & is still very rare. Your body will regain and naturally reproduce test.


----------



## DF (May 13, 2016)

Dammit the kid says he's not running the tren!


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

bvs said:


> I think this guy is a lost cause. All i can say is i hope you don't fuuck up too badly



Suck a dick ****boy


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> Yeah that's what the **** I said right? It's too late. A dropped money on it and have it. I'm not an idiot, I'm actually an intellectual guy which is why i wouldn't put myself in harm. We all have a conscience. I listen to mine. To shut down permenantly , it takes many years and a shit ton of roids & is still very rare. Your body will regain and naturally reproduce test.



Is that what your uncle told you?

One low dose test cycle can shut you down permanently for life. 

Here's the bottom line: you're not listening. At all. You didn't come here for advice, you came here searching for people to reinforce this horribly informed choice you're about to make. 

For the last time, post stats. Unless you have a good bit of muscle and strength built already, this is all a waste. You WILL lose everything when you come off.


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, I'll recap what the Bros have been saying to you.
> 
> * At 20 yrs you've not come close to reaching your na
> tural genetic potential. In fact you're still in the greatest natural growth window you'll ever enjoy. Capitalize on that. Two years in the gym just scratches the surface - there is much you have to learn.
> ...



I respect this.. I'll do a 12 week cycle with pct.


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Is that what your uncle told you?
> 
> One low dose test cycle can shut you down permanently for life.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry but no. That's way too rare. An no, Google. 20, 210lbs, 6'2
Bench: 265
Squat:415
Dead:465


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Is that what your uncle told you?
> 
> One low dose test cycle can shut you down permanently for life.
> 
> ...




I have a good deal of muscle.


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2016)

Well at least he won't be able to breed when he's done. His stupidity luckily won't pollute the genetic pool. Can't help but laugh at idiots like you.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> I have a good deal of muscle.



Compared to a distance runner. 


Dude, were honestly trying to help you here. The farther you build your base, the better you will respond to gear. 

Ever watch the fast and the furious? You're hitting the giggle button off the launch. 

Too soon jr.


----------



## bvs (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> Suck a dick ****boy



Fuuck off kent


----------



## Jroost5o (May 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> Well at least he won't be able to breed when he's done. His stupidity luckily won't pollute the genetic pool. Can't help but laugh at idiots like you.



Hopefully you won't pollute the genetic pool with your looks brah.


----------



## bigdog (May 13, 2016)

damn. newb gone wild...


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> Hopefully you won't pollute the genetic pool with your looks brah.



Too far......


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> Hopefully you won't pollute the genetic pool with your looks brah.





Milo said:


> Too far......


Wait... He's seen your face? Weird.


----------



## monster-ish (May 13, 2016)

I would wait a couple more years to hit the juice. With that said I know you won't from what I've read. Run a test only cycle for 12-14 weeks. Kickstart with the dbol if need be. Only way your gona grow is if your eating enough so make sure diet is in check. Run hcg though out your cycle. Typical dose is 500iu/week split into two doses. Wait until two weeks after your last pin to start pct and run a full proper pct. good luck


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> Yeah that's what the **** I said right? It's too late. A dropped money on it and have it. I'm not an idiot, I'm actually an intellectual guy which is why i wouldn't put myself in harm. We all have a conscience. I listen to mine. To shut down permenantly , it takes many years and a shit ton of roids & is still very rare. Your body will regain and naturally reproduce test.



You clearly don't know shit and I am tired of reading how ignorant you are...


----------



## ToolSteel (May 13, 2016)

It's like they look up at the sky and say "the clouds are purple"

Uhh, no, they're white. Trust us. 

"So they're purple right"

The **** kid. We just told you they're white. 

"Purple it is"


----------



## Dex (May 13, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> Hopefully you won't pollute the genetic pool with your looks brah.



First, Milo is actually a sexy biotch. 
Second, I am offended that you have more responses to your stupid thread than any of my threads. 
Third, this is your uncle and I know that you stole my steroids.


----------



## justbecool1234 (May 17, 2016)

What a mess... stay on juice?  No pct?  Or op called it "heavy" pct.  What the f does that even mean?  No my friend.  You need two more years of training minimum , diet, and research.   But you won't listen.  You stuck yourself today for sure.  In 6 to 8 weeks you'll wonder why you're getting fat and your nips itch so much... but good luck anyways.


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 9, 2016)

Jroost5o said:


> To all those who said I should wait, it's too late. Already have my shit in hand.. Starting Monday. Why would I get shut down? Plenty of people have ran 20+ week cycles. I'm not running tren yet.



seriously, can you give me a call when you start leaking milk from your titties and your balls are the size of m&ms. once you go in to gonadal atrophy and time passes and your dick goes limp you will look back and hate yourself for not listening to these guys.


----------

